# Schererville, IN - 2018 RAM 2500 4X4 w/BOSS 8 ft Super Duty Plow & Spreader



## ClassOneRent (Dec 19, 2019)

The Dodge RAM 2500 is a year round workhorse. Powered by a 5.7 L Hemi gasoline engine and 6 speed HD transmission this truck is ready haul your biggest workloads and plow the toughest, deepest snow that Nature can throw at you. It has the power to pull loaded trailers up to 20,000 in weight. Work in comfort with a factory 5" touchscreen Sirius/XM digital radio and safely and easily connect with and travel with trailers with the integrated back up camera. It comes with a Heavy Duty Snow Plow Group, Cold Weather Group, and Trailer Brake Control.
The TGS 1100 spreader has an 11 cubic foot, 800 pound capacity hopper and is solidly constructed of non-corrosive materials. This truck has the option of retaining the pony tank for fuel support of fleet operations. Enjoy the added security of the included MOPAR 5/100 Maximum Care Plan that protects you against major repair bills until March 04, 2023. THE PLOW HAS ONLY BEEN USED 3 TIMES. $33000.00


----------



## snowgraves (Oct 5, 2019)

How many miles?


----------



## ClassOneRent (Dec 19, 2019)

The truck has about 42000 miles. It is all primarily highway. We used it more as a support truck/transportation that anything else.


----------

